# Is there anything i should know?



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 13, 2007)

I just downloaded ATi Tool after trying it once i got my X1900XT a few months ago but it wasnt functioning properly back then with the X1900. 

Anyway, now i got it back and im told its working okay with the X1900XT but is there anything that i should know about ATi Tool? Things i should run? Anything i should setup? Any Known issues? The reason im asking is because i didnt find the Ati Tool documentation link here in the forums very helpful or maybe im just being stupid  I'm only using it for fan control, so im not worried about overclocking etc yet. 

Thanks guys and thanks for the product w1zzard.


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 13, 2007)

Few thing you should know.
1.) Don't mess with the mem trimmings if you don't know what you are doing.
2.) Don't leave the card when OC.
3.) Turn the noisy cooler to 100%


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 13, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> Few thing you should know.
> 1.) Don't mess with the mem trimmings if you don't know what you are doing.
> 2.) Don't leave the card when OC.
> 3.) Turn the noisy cooler to 100%



Hello mate and thanks for the tips however: What do you mean by Noisy Cooler to 100% and where is it? 

Also what do you mean dont leave the card when OC? You mean, when i do want to overclock it, dont leave it with ATI Tool off?


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2007)

I think you should do some more reading about overclocking a videocard.
When you are going to OC your card you should know what you are doing.
I don't have the idea that you do. 

Start here: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=440151


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 13, 2007)

technicks said:


> I think you should do some more reading about overclocking a videocard.
> When you are going to OC your card you should know what you are doing.
> I don't have the idea that you do.
> 
> Start here: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=440151





Huxley2k7 said:


> I'm only using it for fan control, so im not worried about overclocking etc yet.



By the way, i do have decent knowledge of oveclocking - thanks for the link though, this looks to be quite useful and interesting!

I was just curious as to what Zubasa meant.


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2007)

Dude, I am sorry for ''Noobing'' you. 
Did not know. Hope the OC guide helps you.


Zubasa was trying to say that you should set your fanspeed from you noisy cooler to 100%.
Try overclocking your card yourself. Core first, then mem. with steps of 5mhz at the time.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Jan 13, 2007)

technicks said:


> Dude, I am sorry for ''Noobing'' you.
> Did not know. Hope the OC guide helps you.



Hehe no problem! I am a noob to ATi Tool, thats for sure, (Hence this thread) but im curious as to what Zubasa meant in his post.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

He meant don't change the memory timings and don't leave your PC running overclocked when you aren't there.


----------

